# Probleme mit Telekom WLAN



## JojoS (18. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein wirklich kniffliges Problem mit einem WLAN. Vielleicht kennt das jemand oder hat eine Idee.

Vor einigen Monaten habe ich bei einem Freund ein T-Sinus WG 111 System bestehend aus Router und 3 WLAN Netzwerkkarten eingerichtet. 2 der 3 Karten waren nicht mit den jeweiligen Systemen kompatibel, obwohl sie so ausgeschrieben waren. Also habe ich sie umgetauscht und durch Netgear 54 Mbit Karten ersetzt. Bis auf dass die WEP Verschlüsselung von Routerseite nicht funktionierte  hat erstmal alles geklappt. Vor ein paar Wochen ist dann eine der Karten ausgefallen (warscheinlich Systemfehler in der XP HAL oder so) jedenfalls hat sich die Karte auch nicht mehr zu anderen Systemen verbunden. Nachdem ich das ganze System neu aufgesetzt hatte und bei mir ausprobiert hab ging erstmal alles einwandfrei.
Bei meinem Kumpel wieder angekommen wurde das Netzwerk zwar schwach aber dennoch gefunden und auch verbunden? Es wurde aber durch den Router keine IP übermittelt auch wenn die DHCP Funktion des Routers ansonsten funktioniert.
Beim nächsten Start hat sie dann das Netzwerk auch garnicht mehr gefunden und bei den darauffolgenden auch nicht, genau wie vorher. Bei mir Zuhause verbindet sie wieder einwandfrei.
Hat jemand ne Idee? Muss ich den Router wegschmeissen?

MfG

Jojo


----------

